# Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente King B Cigar Review - Overpriced and overhyped



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar is dense and feels hefty in your hand. It is packed densely and is probably the reason the draw was so tight. I cut well into the cap an...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente King B Cigar Review - Overpriced and overhyped


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Was a bit disappointed in it myself. Expected more of an AF premium cigar. Nice flavor but hard draw.


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

IMO they are great cigars an price point on them are outstanding; esp. if you know where to find them. I give them a two thumps up.


----------



## AudioFileZ (Aug 11, 2008)

Just maybe someone at A-F reads some of this stuff...Or, at least listens to their retailers. I say that because the box I just got seems to address the issue of density to the point of the cigar being no problem whatsoever as far as the draw goes. That said, after smoking two of the same box, I find the burn irregular. At the price, and the elegant presentation, of this cigar I find that to be also a significant problem. I think of A-F as a brand making premium and super-premium sticks only and I expect the burn to, more often than not, be razor-sharp. I like Sungrown A-F's best, with the Double Chateau and Cuban Belicoso being my preferred ones, this one fails to rate as high as either as it seems to be a more muted flavor profile (i.e. milder all around) and has the aforementioned burn issue. I'd rather put my 7 clams toward a Perdomo Patriarch or 10th Champagne, or any of the regular Padron line. This stick deserves a "tune-up" again (that's assuming they did fix the tight draw due to the buzz it created), it needs a bit of pizazz injected into the blend and a consistent burn. By doing these "tweaks" the cigar itself will match the beautiful box and presentation. A-F, you can do it!


----------



## jy617 (Jan 15, 2012)

I wasn't impressed with this cigar either. It had burn issues and not much flavor.


----------

